# Pioneer DVR-115 DVD Useable in Toshiba RS-TX20?



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that a Pioneer DVR-115 DVD drive will work as a direct replacement for the DVR-108 that is currently in my Toshiba RS-TX20? I think I've read that this model (or the earlier DVR-112) works in the Humax DVD/TiVo units, but I'm not sure about the Toshiba units. I realize that I won't be able to make use of all of the new specs for the DVR-115, but I just need something that will work like the DVR-108.

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO, if it works in the Humax units, it will work in the Toshiba and Pioneer units.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm willing to spend $30 to try it. Newegg currently has the black version for that price with free shipping:

LINK


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

classicsat,

While I'd like to believe your statement, the Pioneer TiVos are very finicky on what DVD burner will work in them. I'm willing to bet the cost of a DVR-115D that it will not work in a Pioneer TiVo as a burner. Maybe as a reader, but not as a burner. However, I would love to be proven wrong. I have a couple of Pioneer TiVos that could use a burner replacement. The only ways I've found to replace the burner is to get a donor Pioneer TiVo from ebay or pay $100 or so to weaknees.com for a replacement burner.

I agree with your statement about the Humax and Toshiba TiVos liking the same replacement burners. I've done successful burner replacements with DVR-112D and DVR-111D burners in both the Humax and Toshiba Tivos. These TiVo units seem to be more forgiving on the parts you drop into them. Unfortunately, the video encoder isn't as good as the encoder in the Pioneer TiVos. Oh well, you can't have everything.

robomeister


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I installed the Pioneer DVR-115D DVD-RW (purchased from NewEgg) in my Toshiba RS-TX20. I first updated the firmware to the latest version (v1.18), then installed the unit. I tested it with several configurations (playing DVD, recording on DVD-RW, playing a previously recorded DVD-RW) and everything appears to work fine EXCEPT for one annoying problem:

During playback, the unit is very LOUD. It sounds like it's running at full speed the entire time. Has anyone else noticed that with this unit (or the earlier DVR-112D)? I don't suppose anyone knows a way to make it run quieter?

Thanks.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

I installed a DVR-115d from New Egg directly into my TiVo as shipped without any changes, works fine. Maybe try putting the original firmware back on if possible to do that.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Mars said:


> I installed a DVR-115d from New Egg directly into my TiVo as shipped without any changes, works fine. Maybe try putting the original firmware back on if possible to do that.


I can try rolling back the firmware, but I'll probably need to contact Pioneer to try and get the earlier version (they only have a link to the 1.18 version). I think the version before I did the update was 1.13. Can you check to see what version of firmware your TiVo reports (Messages & Settings -> Account & System Information -> System Information -> DVD Drive Firmware Version)?

Thanks.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Bruzer,

My firmware is at 1.06 and is installed in a Humax DRT-800.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Well it's a NO GO on trying to get a previous version of the firmware from Pioneer. The CSR stated that their engineering dept. doesn't make previous versions available since they don't want them "floating around".

I put my DVR-108JA back in my Toshiba and I'll use the DVR-115D in my PC (replacing an older DVR-106).

If anyone finds that the DVR-115D and Toshiba RS-TX20 combination plays DVDs without noisily running at full speed, could you please post to this forum and indicate which version of firmware you are using?

Thanks.


----------



## tahoejoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Is it just a simple matter of taking the old one out and putting the Pioneer DVR-115D DVD-RW in the Toshiba TX-20 ( like in a PC) or does something more complex have to be done? My existing burner is hit or miss with DVD-RW and I've only been able to burn one brand (TDK). I'd love to replace the existing burner to get more consistent burns. Do you get faster burn times or the ability to burn DVD+R/RW?


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

tahoejoe said:


> Is it just a simple matter of taking the old one out and putting the Pioneer DVR-115D DVD-RW in the Toshiba TX-20 ( like in a PC) or does something more complex have to be done? My existing burner is hit or miss with DVD-RW and I've only been able to burn one brand (TDK). I'd love to replace the existing burner to get more consistent burns. Do you get faster burn times or the ability to burn DVD+R/RW?


I followed the steps outlined from Weaknees for removing the cover and the hard drive HERE

Once you remove the hard drive, DON'T remove the bracket from the hard drive (unless you're also replacing the hard drive at the same time). Removing the hard drive just makes it easier to remove/install the DVD unit.

Disconnect the IDE and power cables attached to the DVD unit. There are two "wings" (one on each side) that are attached to the DVD unit. First unscrew the four screws that are securing the wings to the TiVo unit base. Gently rock the DVD unit side to side until it becomes loose and pull it back and up and out of the TiVo. The "wings" will still be attached to the DVD unit. Remove the four screws that connect the wings to the DVD unit and reassemble them on your new DVD unit. Gently insert the DVD unit back into the TiVo (be patient and slowly guide it forward and it should move back into place). Reattach the wings to the TiVo base (four screws), then return the hard drive back into the TiVo and secure it in place. Reconnect the IDE and power cables to both the DVD unit and the hard drive, then put the cover back on and secure it (6 screws). If I recall correctly, you can use a T-10 Torx screwdriver for all of the screws.

You won't get any faster burn times or the ability to burn DVD+R/RW media since that is controlled by the TiVo firmware.

If you install a DVR-115, I'm curious whether you notice any difference in how loud the unit is when playing back DVDs. As I posted earlier, it sounds like it is spinning at full-speed and creating a lot of wind noise. You might also want to first do the install without updating the firmware, since I'm curious whether that is the source of the noise problem.

Good luck!


----------



## tahoejoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Bruzer,

Thanks! Don't know when I'll get around to doing this ( I'm not the most patient person around when things don't fit easily), but I'll probably keep an eye on the pricing on the Pioneer DVD drive. I may leave well enough alone since the DVD-R works OK and they are so cheap anyway but thanks again for giving me the option.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

tahoejoe said:


> Bruzer,
> 
> Thanks! Don't know when I'll get around to doing this ( I'm not the most patient person around when things don't fit easily), but I'll probably keep an eye on the pricing on the Pioneer DVD drive. I may leave well enough alone since the DVD-R works OK and they are so cheap anyway but thanks again for giving me the option.


Sounds like a good plan, tahoejoe. Due to the noise issue, I'm going to put my DVR-115 in my PC (to replace my older DVR-106), and put the original DVR-108JA back into my Toshiba. When it does finally need to be replaced, I'll probably check back in this forum to see what people are using as replacements.


----------



## tahoejoe (Jun 28, 2006)

It's currently available at newegg.com for $29 with free shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129023


----------



## sledhed (Aug 29, 2005)

tahoejoe said:


> It's currently available at newegg.com for $29 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129023


This would be an excellent price if it works... tempted to try it...


----------



## tahoejoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Just installed it and successfully played a DVD+R recorded on a different recorder. Then successfully recorded to a DVD-RW ( which I've had trouble recording to in the past) and DVD-R. It's a little noisier than the original drive when recording, but it's not that noticeable to me. The only problem so far is that the DVD tray catches on the Toshiba flap door when the tray closes ( you have to hold the flap down for it to close).


----------



## tahoejoe (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129023&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL101408&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL101408-_-CDDVDBurners-_-L0C-_-27129023


----------

